# Dog food for Northern VA area rescues



## BrennasMom (Mar 2, 2008)

I have some dog food up for grabs if any rescues in the area would like to take them off my hands. Thank Brenna and her sensitive tummy. lol

1. Opened and poured into plastic container (which you can have)-Natures recipe venison & rice kibble. I was feeding this almost a year ago, I'd say 10 months or so, so I can't promise if it's any good. You can have it if you want though! I'm guessing there's 20 lb or so.

2. Opened, still bag (which zippers shut) Before Grain (chicken). Opened maybe a month or so ago. I'm estimating 15 lb is left.

3. Unopened cans, I haven't counted them but I have roughly 12 of natures recipe rabbit & rice, canidae ALS (before the formula change), before grain 100% tripe, before grain 100% salmon. I have a couple cans of evo floating around maybe 1-3 cans I think.

4. I have a little bit of california natural chicken/rice, I am still switching her off of that, I'm guessing I have 10ish lbs, I'm not sure how much will be left after I switch her.

I usually use my beagle to use up what Brenna doesn't do well on but I am not going to use all of this, so I'd love for it to go to a good cause. Please let me know if you can use it. I am in fairfax county and can meet you in a public place with the food.


----------



## BrennasMom (Mar 2, 2008)

oops I meant to say I have roughly 12 cans of canidae ALS


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Hi,

We can always put good dog food to use! I live in Sterling so Fairfax is pretty close. I will actually be at the vet in Herndon this morning (12:10) with my new foster dog. Any chance we could hook up at the vet's office? 

I will PM you my cell phone number.

Thanks kindly for your consideration!

Lea


----------



## BrennasMom (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi, sorry I just now saw your reply! I have tomorrow (Monday) off if you'd like to meet up somewhere then. I am around the burke/springfield but I don't mind driving a little ways.









Just don't let me fall in love with any fosters, I'd be in big doodoo. haha


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

I get off of work at 4:30 and would be happy to hook up with you any time after that. We could meet at the Petsmart at FairLakes shopping center if that is OK with you? I am trying to think of a place that would be about half way between the two of us. 

Lea


----------



## BrennasMom (Mar 2, 2008)

Fair lakes would be great, I need (ok not need...want) to get some toys...I mean 'supplies' for my guys anyways.







I'll send you a PM!


----------



## susand (Nov 16, 2008)

looking to rescue a long haired shepherd. Does anyone know of a puppy/dog in need of a loving home? I can provide references, including vet references. I am having a hard time locating a long haired shepherd.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Where are you located? We get in lots of long-haired GSDs. As a matter of fact, we are getting a beautiful long-haired female puppy this week.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Yahoo - I got to meet Brenna (who is beautiful) and her generous Mom. And Molly the Beagle is a total sweetie pie! 

She loaded me up with all kinds of good food for our rescue. I just wanted to give a public THANKS!

And even better, she is going to help us out at our doggie wash in December! 

Thanks again for your generosity and I look forward to seeing you in December.


----------



## BrennasMom (Mar 2, 2008)

It was great meeting you! I'm glad Brenna's rejects will go to some pups in need! I'm sorry Brenna wasn't more uh sociable, but that's Brenna for you.


----------

